# Brandungs-Beachrute zum Aalfischen



## KxKx2 (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
 was für Brandungsruten könnt ihr mir fürs Aalangeln in der Ems, am Rhein, oder für die Elbe empfehlen? Der Preis ist erst einmal egal. Die Rute sollte nur nicht bretthart sein und die Bisse vernünftig anzeigen.
 Ich habe bis jetzt eine Penn Regiment gefischt, die ist in der Bisserkennung aber wirklich nicht so gut.
 Bei Feederruten sind mir die Ringe zu klein- Kraut ectr.

 Die Rute wird mit einer Ultegra 14000XTB bestückt. Deshalb sollte der Startring eine ordentliche Größe besitzen.

 Bin mal gespannt auf eure Ratschläge.

 Gruß, Klaus#h


----------



## Christian2512 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brandungs-Beachrute zum Aalfischen*

Hallo,

ich habe nur eine Brandungsrute die deinen Ansprüchen entsprechen würde. Ist eine DEGA Viplex blue. 4,20m Wurfgewicht 100-180g. 

Alle anderen meine anderen Ruten sind härter.

Aber warum eine Brandungsrute zum Aalangeln? Ich kenne keinen anderen Fisch den ich dichter am Ufer fange. Gerade in der Ems!

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brandungs-Beachrute zum Aalfischen*

Schau doch mal in den beiden Shops. Die haben eine sehr große Auswahl an langen Meeresruten, die eben keine solchen Bretter für die Brandung sind und die teilweise auch mit Wechselspitzen ausgesattet sind - wie Feederruten. Da sollte eigentlich was dabei sein.

http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/?gclid=CKvg3NPhwsgCFQpAGwod1vwJ3A

http://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Nautik


----------



## Dieter02 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brandungs-Beachrute zum Aalfischen*

http://www.angler-markt.de/balzer-m...rK0UgjeqbXWJPM9zBAjp1eGjj5HzgyXzK-xoCR_bw_wcB

Ich habe diese Aalrute (gabs und gibts aktuell mit einem Fisch und Fang Abo)
bin zufrieden damit, noch dazu hat die Rute direkt einen Knicklichthalter am Spitzenring


----------



## KxKx2 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brandungs-Beachrute zum Aalfischen*

Hallo Christian,

ich brauche lange Brandungsruten,
da ich viel im Tidebereich fische. Da muß ich schon manchmal 30-40m Watt-Schlamm , Steinpackungen bei auflaufenen Wasser von2-3m Höhe überwerfen.

Gruß, Klaus


----------



## KxKx2 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brandungs-Beachrute zum Aalfischen*

Andal, danke für den Link, muß mal sehen, ob ich da was passendes finde
#h


----------



## hans albers (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Brandungs-Beachrute zum Aalfischen*



> http://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Nautik



interessanter shop... riesen auswahl.
kannte ich noch nicht.. danke


----------



## Maxthecat (8. März 2017)

*AW: Brandungs-Beachrute zum Aalfischen*

Stimmt ,riesige Auswahl an Brandungs- Tackle von Exquisit bis Günstig und Gut !#6


----------



## KillBabyKill (8. März 2017)

*AW: Brandungs-Beachrute zum Aalfischen*

Moin,
ich kann dir für den Fall Teleskop Brandungsruten empfehlen. Ich benutze am Rhein die Shimano Forcemaster und Nexave Tele Brandungsruten mit 170g Wurfgewicht. Die haben recht weiche Spitzen, sind 4,2m lang und haben genug Rückgrat. Ich angel damit auf Barbe und Aal.


----------



## pennfanatic (8. März 2017)

*AW: Brandungs-Beachrute zum Aalfischen*

Ich habe auch zwei teleskopbrandungsruten von shimano.
Die habe ich auch schon auf barben am Rhein benutzt.


----------



## tozi (8. März 2017)

*AW: Brandungs-Beachrute zum Aalfischen*

Hi,
ich nehme meine 150 - 200 gr. Stellfischrute mit 6 mtr. und ziehe durch. Die steht eh die meiste Zeit im Rutenhalter, da ist das Gewicht egal. UND sie hat eine sensiblere Spitze als ein typische Brandungsrute....
siehe Bild, Molenkopf Sassnitz, Ostern 2016

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## kuttenkarl (9. März 2017)

*AW: Brandungs-Beachrute zum Aalfischen*

Hallo,
erste Wahl wären für mich, in deinem Fall Teleskopbrandungsruten von Shimano mit bis zo 30gr. Wurfgewicht, oder Brandungsfeederruten.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Brandungs-Beachrute zum Aalfischen*

das, was du suchst, wird in UK als bass / flattie rute verkauft.

die leeda icon light sport bzw bass sport sollen absolut toll sein, ueberlege auch seit geraumer zeit zuzuschlagen:

http://www.veals.co.uk/acatalog/Leeda-Icon-Light-Sport-5076.html#SID=227

http://www.veals.co.uk/acatalog/Leeda-Icon-Bass-Sport-5075.html#SID=227


----------



## Andal (11. März 2017)

*AW: Brandungs-Beachrute zum Aalfischen*

http://www.shakespeare-angelgeraete.de/catalogue/ruten,20778/agility-sea-tipster,9072.html

http://www.shakespeare-angelgeraete.de/catalogue/ruten,20778/agility-2-bass,10209.html

http://www.shakespeare-angelgeraete.de/catalogue/ruten,20778/agility-2-flattie,10201.html


----------



## kuttenkarl (11. März 2017)

*AW: Brandungs-Beachrute zum Aalfischen*

ups,
habe mich vertippt, meinte Ruten mit bis zu 150gr. Wurfgewicht.

Gru Gerd


----------

